# Grizzly G1023RLW saw?



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

You might recognize me from my other posts, including "exchanged my Ridgid R4512" or "R4512 manufacturing error, the sequel!" So no more of my time will be wasted on Ridgid saws, because I just got my money back this time.

I finally spent enough time to understand the Grizzly product selection. I think I want the G1023RLW plus the rail extension kit, and the mobile base that also has an extension.

This is a pretty big saw and will take up more floor space than I had planned, but I think it is going to be my best choice.

I need to wait for someone to come over and help re-arrange my electrical panel (currently full) so I can add a 240V receptacle, so I have time to change my mind; but I will probably order the saw as soon as he has a free day to help do that.

How does Grizzly do delivery to residences? A 53' truck can NOT get to my house. A 25' or smaller box truck has no problem. Should I expect to pay extra for lift-gate delivery? Obviously I don't have a loading dock.


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

Grizzly has one delivery charge; nothing extra for lift gate.
When they call to set up delivery they _should_ ask if a large truck can get to your house. I have always said yes, so I don't know what they do if you say no. If they don't ask, make a point of telling them; in fact ask Grizzly before you order just to be sure.
I have also always had them cart it to my garage, but that might depend on your driveway.

I bought a 1023 a few years ago and found it to be a decent saw for the price.

*I am wrong! There is $35 charge for lift gate. The freight company called me today to schedule my first delivery from Grizzly in 5 years and mentioned that I had better have a way to get it off the truck. I called Grizzly and they added lift gate for $35. Must be something new. Sorry for the misinformation.*


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

Did you buy the router table or caster kit? Those are very attractive options for me, as are the long rails.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have one similar to that---it's a good saw---very good.

Yes,you will want to arrange for a lift gate delivery----I paid a small additional fee for that--
the saw comes in several boxes, so moving it is not to difficult.

When I assembled it I installed the right wing onto the left wing---giving the saw a very wide table on the left side----the wood table on the right does not need that wing---

Enjoy the new saw----plan on building an out feed table----you will be glad you did----Mike----


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

jeffsw6 said:


> Did you buy the router table or caster kit? Those are very attractive options for me, as are the long rails.


I put a homemade router table in the right wing. It is a big space saver and you get to use the saw fence for your router also. I bought a Rocker fence and clamped it to the TS fence. It is hard to tell from the photo, but it looks like the Grizzly router insert will not support a lift, and they are really nice to have; if that is important to you, think about making your own insert.

I used an aftermarket mobile base for the saw that did not support the legs. It seemed to work okay, but I didn't move the table much.


----------

